# SNC Lavelin



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Heya all, 

I tried to find an older thread on this one but my searches turned up nothing... 

Anyone know what up with this one today? Its on a bit of a tear up as much as 3.5%... I'm close to selling since i bought it as a trade and i'm up over 8% in the last week but I wish I knew what was going on..


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The only thing I could find was that toll highway operator 407 International Inc. declared an unexpected second large dividend in the fourth quarter of 19 cents per share.
SNC-Lavalin's share is $56.5 million for its 16.77 per cent stake. Plus the stock was a tad oversold and due for a bounce


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

thompsg4416 said:


> Heya all,
> I tried to find an older thread on this one but my searches turned up nothing...


Here is the thread:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/7825-SNC-Lavalin-Group-Inc-(TSX-SNC)

You probably did not find it in search because it is Lav*a*lin, not Lav*e*lin.

Mods, can you merge these threads?


----------

